# Armor Apparel



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

Just curious if anyone has tried the Armor Apparel Painter Pants. I've only found them mentioned once at PT. I keep seeing them at Sherwin Williams and keep thinking that would save me quite a bit in replacing pants w/ torn knees. (I can't stand wearing knee pads unless I'm crawling around on cold concrete all day) I've been wearing Carhartt double fronts which have been more durable, but I guess I'm looking for something more. Since I'm not getting any younger, I figure I should be knee padding it. I just haven't found a comfortable pair yet. Built in knee pads should prevent that behind the knee bunching, sweating and chafing. At least that's how it works in my head.


----------



## Jonesie (Apr 29, 2010)

Most painters are use to the dockers painters pants. I wouldnt hesitate to give these a try. The knee pads would help, but you shouldn't paint on yur knees! IMO. :thumbup:


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

Jonesie said:


> but you shouldn't paint on yur knees! IMO. :thumbup:


Just beggin' for work.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I've seen them they look great. I just don't wanna drop the cash for several pair. A cabinet shop buddy bought a pair he loves them. I went to Wally and found some cargo khakis that fit me a lot better than whites. $18 a pair so far they are holding up good.


----------



## dosgris (Jan 6, 2008)

I have 5 pair! 
Been wearing them for a few months now, really like having the knee pads. 
I don't find the placement of the tool pockets on the front thighs very handy nor comfortable with tools in them especially when stooping. The right leg side pocket is doubled - handy for carrying 5-in-1 and putty knife - the right back pocket is stitched narrow so that your duster stays put pretty well. Loop placement on the left side leg is good for a long rag - better than having the rag on the right interfering when reaching for the 5-in-1.

Did I mention the knee pads?
The knee pads are awesome for my 59 year old knees. 
Downside is Hecho in China.

Made of heavier material these pants put the ubiquitous Di(keys lightweight pajama type material paint pants to shame!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Gawd I hate painting pants, but I think I will give these a shot.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

If you are worried about your knees, might want to get one of these.
http://www.racatac.com/index.html


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

My wife bought me a pair and they are so cool I'm just wearing them to do bids and to my BNI meetings! After I spill coffee on them I few times I'll see what they're like to paint in!


----------



## hedonist (Sep 9, 2010)

X2 on the armed painter pants (previously Armor)
supper comfortable the knee pads rock and i love having all my hand tools with me. Thank god someone finally came out with a good painter pant. I would not wear anything else. and they last forever:thumbup:


----------



## hedonist (Sep 9, 2010)

i said:


> Just curious if anyone has tried the Armor Apparel Painter Pants. I've only found them mentioned once at PT. I keep seeing them at Sherwin Williams and keep thinking that would save me quite a bit in replacing pants w/ torn knees. (I can't stand wearing knee pads unless I'm crawling around on cold concrete all day) I've been wearing Carhartt double fronts which have been more durable, but I guess I'm looking for something more. Since I'm not getting any younger, I figure I should be knee padding it. I just haven't found a comfortable pair yet. Built in knee pads should prevent that behind the knee bunching, sweating and chafing. At least that's how it works in my head.


p.s. sherwin just stopped carrying them because di&##$ put the clamps on it to keep the little guy down. you have to go to there web site to get them. WELL WORTH IT!! they even gave me a discount after i told them i USED to buy from Sherwin. Cool guys! ARMEDWORKWEAR.COM IS WHERE YOU CAN GET THEM:thumbup:


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

RCP, I'm on your team. One of the very best investments I have made.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Is di&##$ one of the mods here? A paint sales dude? Quo Vadis?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Marion said:


> RCP, I'm on your team. One of the very best investments I have made.


Yep, the guys love them! :thumbsup:



Retired said:


> Is di&##$ one of the mods here? A paint sales dude? Quo Vadis?


huh?!:blink:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

hedonist said:


> p.s. sherwin just stopped carrying them because di&##$ put the clamps on it to keep the little guy down. you have to go to there web site to get them. WELL WORTH IT!! they even gave me a discount after i told them i USED to buy from Sherwin. Cool guys! ARMEDWORKWEAR.COM IS WHERE YOU CAN GET THEM:thumbup:


Just purchased a pair at my local Miller paint store today. $32.50 no tax (Oregon)


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

RCP said:


> If you are worried about your knees, might want to get one of these.
> http://www.racatac.com/index.html


Cool! I like it.

I have pants I got at Marks Workwear that have the pockets for knee pads, side pockets for tools and pouches for screws. Luv the knee pad feature - very comfortable and they're always on.

My wife thinks I'm a nerd because I go for all these funky gizmos and gadgets. I use them because they make life easier! I showed her this little "kneely scooter" and she thought it was a pretty cool contraption. Any idea how much they cost?


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

huh?!:blink:[/quote]

" sherwin just stopped carrying them because di&##$ put the clamps on it to keep the little guy down. you have to go to there web site to get them. WELL WORTH IT!! they even gave me a discount after i told them i USED to buy from Sherwin. Cool guys! ARMEDWORKWEAR.COM IS WHERE YOU CAN GET THEM:thumbup:"

I was thinking since they were Chinese and probably made by non-painters they had been exorcised from holey ground.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

TDTD said:


> Cool! I like it.
> 
> I have pants I got at Marks Workwear that have the pockets for knee pads, side pockets for tools and pouches for screws. Luv the knee pad feature - very comfortable and they're always on.
> 
> My wife thinks I'm a nerd because I go for all these funky gizmos and gadgets. I use them because they make life easier! I showed her this little "kneely scooter" and she thought it was a pretty cool contraption. Any idea how much they cost?


We got the 3" with chest support, listed here for $260.

The chest support really helps reduce the strain on the lower back, and it is nice because it leaves your hands free. This guy is 6'4!


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

RCP said:


> We got the 3" with chest support, listed here for $260.
> 
> The chest support really helps reduce the strain on the lower back, and it is nice because it leaves your hands free. This guy is 6'4!


Perfect! I'm 6'5". I could probably even fall asleep and have a cat nap on that thing. As long as I had a tape measure and a notepad in my hands no one would notice for awhile because they would think I was thinking.

Ever stop to think and forget to start again?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> Just purchased a pair at my local Miller paint store today. $32.50 no tax (Oregon)


 Yea around $30 on amazon as well. Or 32x32 for $20  I am not that small thou and will need the 38x34.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Yea around $30 on amazon as well. Or 32x32 for $20  I am not that small thou and will need the 38x34.


32X32? I wish! LOL!


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

Those 32x32s are used. 
Im definitely gonna order up a pair to try out.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> 32X32? I wish! LOL!


 
What? Been wearing that size ever since I started painting. Sometimes in the long really hot summers I'd even go to 30x32. (5'8" 165lbs) Have you tried switching to light beer? LOL


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> What? Been wearing that size ever since I started painting. Sometimes in the long really hot summers I'd even go to 30x32. (5'8" 165lbs) Have you tried switching to light beer? LOL


6'1" and 228 and I don't even drink!

For years (in commercial) I always wore my paint pants over a pair of Levis. I never did like wearing painting pants before or after work.


----------



## mwaters27 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a few pairs and I love them. The knee pads are awesome and the extra pockets allows me to carry extra hand tools around when needed. Well worth the money and since they are canvas they last longer than ****ies.... IMO


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I like em. And you know how I love the topic of painter pants. Wore mine just today in fact.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I like em. And you know how I love the topic of painter pants. Wore mine just today in fact.


They come in 44x28's?:jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> They come in 44x28's?:jester:


Oh how I've missed you. Yes, I still look like sponge bob.


----------



## hedonist (Sep 9, 2010)

*Armed*

i called and talked to Josh the owner and he is a real painter! just ask him some questions about painting. Armed are his design and they kick but! For anyone who is interested he gave me a code that gives you 15% off and if you put in the notes that you got the code here they also through in a set of their new upgraded knee pads that are MUCH better for the days your on your knees a lot. At check out type in... jason15 in the " add a coupon" SWEET DEAL!:thumbup:
armedworkwear.com


----------



## hedonist (Sep 9, 2010)

Retired said:


> huh?!:blink:


" sherwin just stopped carrying them because di&##$ put the clamps on it to keep the little guy down. you have to go to there web site to get them. WELL WORTH IT!! they even gave me a discount after i told them i USED to buy from Sherwin. Cool guys! ARMEDWORKWEAR.COM IS WHERE YOU CAN GET THEM:thumbup:"

I was thinking since they were Chinese and probably made by non-painters they had been exorcised from holey ground.[/QUOTE]
dip****s= corporate. the pair I got said made in Thailand but none the less look at damn near everything in Sherwin and tell me what you see? I wish they were made here but at least the guys down there are cool and they were painters just like us. Glad they got out of it and REALLY GLAD THEY MADE A PAIR OF WEARABLE PAINT PANTS! FINALLY! Nothing else is even close imo:thumbsup:


----------

